# Recommend me a graphic novel/comic



## Varamyrr (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking into getting some graphic novels or comic books. However, I'm not really well-known in the genre. I'm looking for something in preferably a medieval setting. For instance, I've read a few issues of Northlanders and I liked it. Same goes for Red Sonya, Durandal, De Lemen Troon(Dutch, see picture). 

If there is anybody out there that can recommend me something similar, I'd be more than thankful.

Kr, 
Vara


----------



## PlotHolio (Jan 29, 2013)

If you like manga, I would recommend Berserk. It's an epic, dark fantasy with detailed art, interesting characters, and lots of blood.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll throw my hat in for Berserk as well.  Never read the manga, but love the anime series.  I have a friend that says the manga is awesome though.  For graphic novels, maybe you could check out Slaine.  I haven't read it, but it looks pretty awesome to me.







Others if you like manga:  Vinland Saga and Claymore.


----------



## MadMadys (Jan 30, 2013)

Well my suggestions aren't really in the medieval genre exactly, but are great examples of good writing and storytelling none the less.













And slight bias with this one,


----------



## shangrila (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree with Berserk and Preacher. I'd also recommend Sin City, just for something different, and Hellboy for sure (Mignola is a brilliant story teller and it's so much better than the movies).

If you're looking at manga, Claymore might be worth a glimpse too. I've seen the anime, which was alright, sort of similar themes as Berserk, although with an all female cast (with ever expanding bust sizes apparently, but, whatever, that's a given in manga/anime).


----------



## Nihal (Feb 1, 2013)

Vinland Saga is cool to catch a glimpse of how Vikings _aren't_ always cute and noble.

Claymore isn't as history-oriented as other suggestions there. If I had to describe it in a paragraph I would use Desciclopedia words:
"The humans of this surreal world share their houses with creatures know as Yomas (aka Youkais), who also used to be the audience of the Dark Tournament of Yu Yu Hakusho. The favourite food of those chupa-cabras besides obviously, goats, are human entrails. To combat those anomalities of the nature The Extermination Group of Crazy Swedish Blodies, the Claymores, was created."

I like how this synopsis makes it looks _bad_, haha. I actually like the series, I've been following it for a long time now, it appeals to my blood-thirst side, because, well, limbs fly off all the time and this kind of thing. Claymore got me hooked somewhow, I'm curious about their world.


----------



## Scorks (Feb 1, 2013)

I loved Bone! It's a medieval setting, and is incredibly abstract! I loved it. You should check it out.


----------



## kayd_mon (Feb 1, 2013)

It's been a long time since I've read comics with any regularity, but I liked Sojourn featuring Greg Land's art. It's medieval-ish fantasy, and pretty good, though a bit derivative. But beware, the publisher tanked before the series could end, and it will leave you hanging.


----------

